# A true fighting force



## Matzos (Dec 27, 2004)

Todays young fighting force................







God help us all

(I am in the group, but I am not telling where)


----------



## Drone_pilot (Dec 27, 2004)

Not the one in the skirt i hope


----------



## Matzos (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry no, but I am on the front row


----------



## Zofo (Dec 28, 2004)

With 28 years service, shouldn't be too difficult to ID! My guess, 2nd from right with great suntan?!


----------



## Matzos (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry no   :|


----------



## rotorwash (Dec 28, 2004)

Not the bald guy that looks like he's been sucking on sour pickles I hope.


----------



## Matzos (Dec 28, 2004)

Do you mind!!!!!, that poor man did 38 years in the RAF.

If you must know, I am the 1st person from the right, the one with the dead rat on my top lip.

The photograph was taken about 3 years ago.


----------



## rotorwash (Dec 29, 2004)

And a handsome rat it is, Mate.  38 years???? No wonder he has no hair and looks like he's been sucking sour pickles.


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 29, 2004)

rotorwash said:
			
		

> No wonder he has no hair and looks like he's been sucking sour pickles.



LOL  lolb;


----------



## Zofo (Dec 29, 2004)

Bomber me old mucker, get that piccie cut up and stuck into the rogues gallery!!

Cracking photo too!


----------



## Matzos (Dec 29, 2004)

If you want a picture for the rogues gallery, I will find your a better one!


----------



## Zofo (Dec 30, 2004)

Good man! You'll find the relevant place in "The Bunker" - look forward to seeing the pic! blah,


----------

